# Uber account and misdemeanor



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

Good evening guys I got a email from Uber that I’m not able to drive because of my driving report and I might be removed from Uber because of it. 2 years ago I got 2 speeding tickets one ticket I was going over 5 mph and another ticket mph. Uber requirements for my driving record is basically no DUIs no accidents which I never got into a accident. Also it says the speeding limit has to be over 20 mph. I have other tickets but no reckless driving tickets at all. I do have 10 points on my license. I only got one ticket so far this year. I also have a misdemeanor on my record but it was a conditional discharge that took place 1 year ago. So I just want to know will I be removed because this is my only job and I need it .


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

You really don't need Uber

You need to stop speeding
And to find an actual job that will allow you to retire one day


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

Are you going to answer my question or just be negative ?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Are you going to answer my question or just be negative ?


I'm not being negative I'm being honest.... You're putting your livelihood in someone else's hand


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

I’m asking a question are you going to answer it or not?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sjoseph19 said:


> I'm asking a question are you going to answer it or not?


You already answered it.... They might deactivate you, they might not....


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

what exactly did Ubers email say ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

You might but nobody knows for sure, due to the fact there are many cars willing to drive

Venture out and don’t rely on this solely, there’s also plenty of other 1099s for the meantime


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

Basi


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Uber requirements for my driving record is basically no DUIs no accidents which I never got into a accident. Also it says the speeding limit has to be over 20 mph.


I don't know who told you this but it is incorrect.

3 tickets in 2 years is a disqualifier.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Basi


That's more violations than just speeding 5 mph over the limit.


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I don't know who told you this but it is incorrect.
> 
> 3 tickets in 2 years is a disqualifier.


But they do a check every year ? So why didn't they fire me my first year ?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

At ten points you're doing well I'm a hockey game


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

Ptuberdriver said:


> That's more violations than just speeding 5 mph over the limit.


Yes it is but most of them don't have points and happened 2 years ago



Juggalo9er said:


> At ten points you're doing well I'm a hockey game


Listen I'm just trying to get my account back active


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Sjoseph19 said:


> But they do a check every year ? So why didn't they fire me my first year ?


No clue, when was the last time you got a ticket of any kind?


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You might but nobody knows for sure, due to the fact there are many cars willing to drive
> 
> Venture out and don't rely on this solely, there's also plenty of other 1099s for the meantime


Thank you.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Yes it is but most of them don't have points and happened 2 years ago
> 
> 
> Listen I'm just trying to get my account back active


That's a great way to avoid answering..... You're likely to work more with two part time minimum wage jobs


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Yes it is but most of them don't have points and happened 2 years ago
> 
> 
> Listen I'm just trying to get my account back active


Even if they don't have points usually a driving job with more than 3 violation


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

This website is not affiliated with Uber or Lyft. Unless one of the posters here is actually an employee of Uber, none of us can predict what Uber will do.

I can tell you this much:

Uber and Lyft provide policies that cover you while you are logged onto the application. Uber contracts with real insurance companies to provide these policies.

You have ten points on your driving record.

Any insurance company would consider you uninsurable. 

If Uber's insurance company is not going to insure you, Uber is not going to let you continue to drive. For this reason, I would not bet on Uber's allowing you to drive much longer.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Good evening guys I got a email from Uber that I'm not able to drive because of my driving report and I might be removed from Uber because of it. 2 years ago I got 2 speeding tickets one ticket I was going over 5 mph and another ticket mph. Uber requirements for my driving record is basically no DUIs no accidents which I never got into a accident. Also it says the speeding limit has to be over 20 mph. I have other tickets but no reckless driving tickets at all. I do have 10 points on my license. I only got one ticket so far this year. I also have a misdemeanor on my record but it was a conditional discharge that took place 1 year ago. So I just want to know will I be removed because this is my only job and I need it .


If Uber has any sense, you will be permanently deactivated.


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> If Uber has any sense, you will be permanently deactivated.


You're negative and you act like you don't make any mistakes so please get off my
Post be blessed .



Another Uber Driver said:


> This website is not affiliated with Uber or Lyft. Unless one of the posters here is actually an employee of Uber, none of us can predict what Uber will do.
> 
> I can tell you this much:
> 
> ...


Thank you .


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Based on that list.... I'm not sure I want you on the roads.


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

You guys are all negative. I just asked for simple advice that's it.



Ptuberdriver said:


> Even if they don't have points usually a driving job with more than 3 violation


Okay but most of these happened 2 years ago and they're about to be removed


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

3 strikes in 3 years and you're out.
Find another job. 
You want us to lie to you so that you feel better?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Come here misguided millennial.... Let us talk about your feelings.... Then we can color and use finger paints.....

Uber can and likely has deactivated you


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

No but you're being a asshole. Get off my page



Juggalo9er said:


> Come here misguided millennial.... Let us talk about your feelings.... Then we can color and use finger paints.....
> 
> Uber can and likely has deactivated you


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sjoseph19 said:


> No but you're being a @@@@@@@. Get off my page


Hostile... I'm trying to help... Move on you're done with Uber thankfully....

That's sexual harassment by the way.... Did you stop and think how I might feel about this....I have feelings you know


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

You’re not goodbye be blessed


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Dude thinks he owns this page like he thinks the owns the road.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sjoseph19 said:


> You're not goodbye be blessed


I'll miss you.....

Congrats on being promoted to passenger


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Once again smd


So hostile.... What did I say that was rude....

I know a few swingers I can hook you up with


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

What is your problem you must get a thrill out of this ?



Another Uber Driver said:


> This website is not affiliated with Uber or Lyft. Unless one of the posters here is actually an employee of Uber, none of us can predict what Uber will do.
> 
> I can tell you this much:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sjoseph19 said:


> What is your problem you must get a thrill out of this ?


No..... Not at all
Think about what you said

My license was suspended, can I drive people around for a living.... Would you feel safe being a passenger in this situation.... I'm honestly trying to help


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

These things happened 2 years ago. People do make mistakes I had one ticket this year. I have never been in trouble. That’s all I’m saying but you don’t seem to understand. I understand I might be removed thank you for your advice. Now you can assist somebody elss


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Sjoseph19 said:


> I'm asking a question are you going to answer it or not?


Look, in section 12 of your contract, it is explained that Uber can deactivate you for NO reason.

My guess is that, it's the points on your license. I have no idea what their limit is, but 10?! Seriously? 2 more and your license is pulled, Dude! They probably can't get the insurance company to insure you, and if they can't insure you, they can't have you driving under their banner.

Now toss in the fact that you also have a criminal conviction, provisional or not, on your record, and you're just too irresponsible.

Find something else while you learn to act like a responsible adult. It's time to grow up.

And I'm not being mean saying this, either.

What exactly is it that you're shaking? ?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Look, in section 12 of your contract, it is explained that Uber can deactivate you for NO reason.
> 
> My guess is that, it's the points on your license. I have no idea what their limit is, but 10?! Seriously? 2 more and your license is pulled, Dude! They probably can't get the insurance company to insure you, and if they can't insure you, they can't have you driving under their banner.
> 
> ...


I think it means .... Cause if he thinks he'll be driving again with that rebooted he's got to be delusional


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> "
> 
> What exactly is it that you're shaking? ?


He's asking another man , not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> He's asking another man , not that there's anything wrong with that.


It turned me on... Just a little


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Look, in section 12 of your contract, it is explained that Uber can deactivate you for NO reason.
> 
> My guess is that, it's the points on your license. I have no idea what their limit is, but 10?! Seriously? 2 more and your license is pulled, Dude! They probably can't get the insurance company to insure you, and if they can't insure you, they can't have you driving under their banner.
> 
> ...


r thank you for the advice


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sjoseph19 said:


> You know what it stands for thank you for the advice


 shouldn't we get to know each other a bit


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

No goodbye


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Sjoseph19 said:


> No goodbye


Just au revoir?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

So this is the breakup..... I'm so hurt


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

Be blessed


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Be blessed


That's what she said


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

✌?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sjoseph19 said:


> ✌?


In the stink

Am I right


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

What do you want ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

A ticket for going 5 over is kinda petty


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> A ticket for going 5 over is kinda petty


Agreed.... Officer writing it was probably having a bad day


----------



## JayIRL (Mar 20, 2018)

Are you approved to drive for Lyft? If so I’d drive for them until Uber makes its decision.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Three's the magic number. Typically two tickets is acceptable. the third ticket deactivates you. I'm of course referring to just basic normal speeding tickets with no extenuating circumstances such as wreckless driving, DUI, vehicular homicide, e t c.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Be blessed


Checkr missed your abhorrent driving record the first go round. Caught it subsequently. Your days as an Uber driver are done. Its not the end of the world. Something else will come along.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Good evening guys I got a email from Uber that I'm not able to drive because of my driving report and I might be removed from Uber because of it. 2 years ago I got 2 speeding tickets one ticket I was going over 5 mph and another ticket mph. Uber requirements for my driving record is basically no DUIs no accidents which I never got into a accident. Also it says the speeding limit has to be over 20 mph. I have other tickets but no reckless driving tickets at all. I do have 10 points on my license. I only got one ticket so far this year. I also have a misdemeanor on my record but it was a conditional discharge that took place 1 year ago. So I just want to know will I be removed because this is my only job and I need it .


As far as the misdemeanor, if they have it mistaken for a conviction, explore that angle.

Other than that, believe they go back seven years, or even longer, for criminal convictions. Including misdemeanors.

Speeding will nail you as well. I go through it once a year.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm honestly hurt

I came to this thread to help
I was told you STFU 
Is there a chance we can be friends after this?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Sjoseph19 said:


> But they do a check every year ? So why didn't they fire me my first year ?


Yes, they do a check every year. They can also miss something initially; then, pick it up the following year.

When I first started, four years ago, they only went back seven years. Now longer back. Way longer.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Yes, they do a check every year. They can also miss something initially; then, pick it up the following year.
> 
> When I first started, four years ago, they only went back seven years. Now longer back. Way longer.


So Rohit likes it long and hard on some people?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> So Rohit likes it long and hard on some people?


Have no idea what you're referring to. And don't care.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Have no idea what you're referring to. And don't care.


Thanks for playing


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Failure to stop and failure to yield and improper turn are key infractions that will get you booted in a heartbeat.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Let's be honest. If you are driving a full shift in Los Angeles, you're committing ALL of these traffic infractions before noon.

Many of these are petty infractions. Probably in some cash strapped town.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

With that many points and in most cases it takes 5-7 years depending on state to roll off, you will have suspensions coming soon.

Do thy self a favor. Take certified courses that will aid in canceling out your points. Have a less powerful car, will prevent leaditis; which is the crux of the issue.

Check with you respective state for programs that they recognize in their state to reduce the points and help you in being a better driver.

Otherwise you will be delivering food on a bicycle shortly.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ballermaris said:


> With that many points and in most cases it takes 5-7 years depending on state to roll off, you will have suspensions coming soon.
> 
> Do thy self a favor. Take certified courses that will aid in canceling out your points. Have a less powerful car, will prevent leaditis; which is the crux of the issue.
> 
> ...


He could always use an Uber to deliver food


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ballermaris said:


> With that many points and in most cases it takes 5-7 years depending on state to roll off, you will have suspensions coming soon.
> 
> Do thy self a favor. Take certified courses that will aid in canceling out your points. Have a less powerful car, will prevent leaditis; which is the crux of the issue.
> 
> ...


do those classes help? (asking for a friend) Uber and lyft deactivated me for 6 points. 2 points have since expired, but they are still on my driving record for five years sucks. Uber eats is easier to get approved. You have to sign up with a different email address.


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Three's the magic number. Typically two tickets is acceptable. the third ticket deactivates you. I'm of course referring to just basic normal speeding tickets with no extenuating circumstances such as wreckless driving, DUI, vehicular homicide, e t c.


I don't have anything else .



JayIRL said:


> Are you approved to drive for Lyft? If so I'd drive for them until Uber makes its decision.


I doubt they will take me with my record



JayIRL said:


> Are you approved to drive for Lyft? If so I'd drive for them until Uber makes its decision.


I doubt they will take me with my record



kc ub'ing! said:


> Checkr missed your abhorrent driving record the first go round. Caught it subsequently. Your days as an Uber driver are done. Its not the end of the world. Something else will come along.


Thanks



Ballermaris said:


> With that many points and in most cases it takes 5-7 years depending on state to roll off, you will have suspensions coming soon.
> 
> Do thy self a favor. Take certified courses that will aid in canceling out your points. Have a less powerful car, will prevent leaditis; which is the crux of the issue.
> 
> ...


Thanks .



EphLux said:


> Let's be honest. If you are driving a full shift in Los Angeles, you're committing ALL of these traffic infractions before noon.
> 
> Many of these are petty infractions. Probably in some cash strapped town.


I'm in jersey .



MiamiKid said:


> Yes, they do a check every year. They can also miss something initially; then, pick it up the following year.
> 
> When I first started, four years ago, they only went back seven years. Now longer back. Way longer.


Okay thank you



Juggalo9er said:


> I'm honestly hurt
> 
> I came to this thread to help
> I was told you STFU and to Syd
> Is there a chance we can be friends after this?


No be blessed


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Sjoseph19 said:


> I don't have anything else .
> 
> 
> I doubt they will take me with my record
> ...


I cri eberytyme

Good luck in whatever you do


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

Thank you I appreciate it


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Good evening guys I got a email from Uber that I'm not able to drive because of my driving report and I might be removed from Uber because of it. 2 years ago I got 2 speeding tickets one ticket I was going over 5 mph and another ticket mph. Uber requirements for my driving record is basically no DUIs no accidents which I never got into a accident. Also it says the speeding limit has to be over 20 mph. I have other tickets but no reckless driving tickets at all. I do have 10 points on my license. I only got one ticket so far this year. I also have a misdemeanor on my record but it was a conditional discharge that took place 1 year ago. So I just want to know will I be removed because this is my only job and I need it .


I've heard that Postmates doesn't do DMV record checks.

I don't know if this is correct or not, but give them a shot.


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

Thank you 


Nats121 said:


> I've heard that Postmates doesn't do DMV record checks.
> 
> I don't know if this is correct or not, but give them a shot.


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

im honestly just curious on how much you pay for car insurance. with that record of yours...


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Good evening guys I got a email from Uber that I'm not able to drive because of my driving report and I might be removed from Uber because of it. 2 years ago I got 2 speeding tickets one ticket I was going over 5 mph and another ticket mph. Uber requirements for my driving record is basically no DUIs no accidents which I never got into a accident. Also it says the speeding limit has to be over 20 mph. I have other tickets but no reckless driving tickets at all. I do have 10 points on my license. I only got one ticket so far this year. I also have a misdemeanor on my record but it was a conditional discharge that took place 1 year ago. So I just want to know will I be removed because this is my only job and I need it .


Uber is going to shit anyhow. This is the push you need to find something else that could turn into a career with benefits. Good luck


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Sjoseph19 said:


> You guys are all negative. I just asked for simple advice that's it.
> 
> 
> Okay but most of these happened 2 years ago and they're about to be removed


I can see your new around here ( there is a new sign under your avatar) Coming to a troll board for advise is always folly. No one here cares about you. No one is going to help you ( just read the board)

The actual current purpose of this board is to dissuade people from driving rideshare not help them become successful.

You appear to have to many driving violations. Goober and Gryft don't give a rats ass about points. Points are an insurance thing that some states allow. We do not have points here in Washington state.

Your screwed.
Learn to drive.
Most rideshare drivers I observe have no idea how to drive.

Lots of ways to earn money in this world.
Good Luck!


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

flyntflossy10 said:


> im honestly just curious on how much you pay for car insurance. with that record of yours...





flyntflossy10 said:


> im honestly just curious on how much you pay for car insurance. with that record of yours...


Well ******** it's none of your business

Okay bye



Amos69 said:


> I can see your new around here ( there is a new sign under your avatar) Coming to a troll board for advise is always folly. No one here cares about you. No one is going to help you ( just read the board)
> 
> The actual current purpose of this board is to dissuade people from driving rideshare not help them become successful.
> 
> ...


??



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Uber is going to shit anyhow. This is the push you need to find something else that could turn into a career with benefits. Good luck


Thanks


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> A ticket for going 5 over is kinda petty


The insurance companies do not often pay attention to the details. All that they see is the summons(es), the basic category of the infraction (in this case, speeding) and the points.



EphLux said:


> Many of these are petty infractions.


Petty or major, they are on his record as are the points. The insurance companies pay attention to little else.



Acheese11 said:


> do those classes help?


Check your state laws. Some states will remove points. In some states, you can volunteer for Traffic School, in some states the courts must refer you.



flyntflossy10 said:


> im honestly just curious on how much you pay for car insurance. with that record of yours...


Rates in Jersey are pretty high. The funny thing about Jersey is that while it is usually near the top of the list in Observed Seat Belt Usage, it is also usually near the top of the list in traffic fatality rates. So much for the arguments 
of the nanny-ER-uh-*SEAT* belt advocates.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

What you have to understand is that virtually no one on this board has any sympathy for you. Fact is they are quite OK with you being deactivated. There are too many drivers out there ( no shit Sherlock). Not that it really matters. You will be replaced by 3 more.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

i'll tell you one thing ... the uber/lyft drivers in philly have gotten so completely idiotic. I just want to wring all their necks.


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

Acheese11 said:


> i'll tell you one thing ... the uber/lyft drivers in philly have gotten so completely idiotic. I just want to wring all their necks.


Agreed they always drive crazy


----------



## UbeRoBo (Nov 19, 2015)

You might want to evaluate your driving habits and stop getting so many tickets. I haven't had a ticket since college over 20 years ago. No one needs Uber...get a real job that pays real wages + benefits. TNC is nothing more than chasing fools gold. My new condo neighbor is a 25 year old plumber and he just bough an $800K unit. Don't sell yourselves short folks, TNC is for the very bottom of the barrel of the labor pool.


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

Thank you for the advice and I have been watching my driving


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

My advice: Always Hire a Traffic Ticket Attorney. Find a good one and always fight it. Also, get a Radar Detector, Laser Jammer, use Waze, do whatever you can and can afford, and always take the deal where you get no points, even if you pay the fine.

Contrary to most people on here, Speeding has very little to do with how good of a driver you are. I build cars, I have 5 in my driveway, a truck and 2 trailers. I've driven almost every type of vehicle under the sun short of a tractor-trailer, everything from sport bikes, to box trucks, to limos, to a 1989 Countach, and even the latest BMW M cars (Thanks M-Town and Festivals of Speed). I race from time to time, I've taken courses, I drift fairly well, I can back a truck at 20MPH with a trailer attached (ok, maybe not that fast). 100% of people claim they are good drivers, I can prove it on any road course, any free way, or just commuting to work. I do 50,000mi a year, and that's without my part-time Uber thing.

Now, I have been fortunate enough not to have had a ticked in over 3 years, but that's mostly a matter of utilizing technology in my car along with gaining a better sense of vulnerability (not being the lead car, looking in key places, and using faster cars as 'rabbits'). I used to be a magnet for tickets, and the only lesson I have learned is how to avoid cops and how to talk my way out of one.

NOTHING SCARES ME MORE THAN A DRIVER WHO HAS NEVER HAD A SPEEDING TICKET!!! Especially one who brags about it as their #1 qualification for being a "good" driver.

Go on any road trip with a friend or family member of your choice, put your own kids in the passenger seat. Who do you TRUST behind the wheel on a highway where the average vehicle is going 80?
a) The driver who criticizes every driver going faster than them, who does exactly 70MPH in the left lane, because "all lanes have the same speed limit."
b) The driver who is not afraid to go 80 with the rest of traffic and is willing to speed up to pass and get rid of a tractor trailer?

Some people dismiss this as blasphemy, but I 100% believe it as fact: the Solomon Curve:









There are 2 reasons for this:
1) Correlation: Drivers who can't keep pace with other traffic have slower reflexes, less spacial awareness, and generally drive like they do because they lack the actual brainpower to manage the heading of a 3,000lb+ metal box. Others might have a pre-conceived anxiety about traffic and fear other drivers. People with less skill and more anxiety tend to get in more crashes.

2) Causation: When I pass other cars, I usually only pass to get near the front of the pack, but no further. Being in the middle or back of a wolfpack is often the most dangerous place to be, since the cars in front of you are more of a danger to your well-being than the cars behind you. I do have eyes in the back of my head, I can 'feel' other cars that are in my cushion of space and I often speed up to avoid being caught in someone else's situation. Slower drivers often get caught up and overcome by wolf-packs, which is a LOT of interaction between faster vehicles and yourself.


----------



## Dhus (Jun 3, 2015)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Good evening guys I got a email from Uber that I'm not able to drive because of my driving report and I might be removed from Uber because of it. 2 years ago I got 2 speeding tickets one ticket I was going over 5 mph and another ticket mph. Uber requirements for my driving record is basically no DUIs no accidents which I never got into a accident. Also it says the speeding limit has to be over 20 mph. I have other tickets but no reckless driving tickets at all. I do have 10 points on my license. I only got one ticket so far this year. I also have a misdemeanor on my record but it was a conditional discharge that took place 1 year ago. So I just want to know will I be removed because this is my only job and I need it .


What was the question? uh.. Idk I would just pay a lawyer to talk to a judge and get a piece of paper dropping points and take any classes that are offered to drop points. You can also play a game and contest the tickets and hope the officer don't show up, but I always just pay a lawyer and take some classes, all though I haven't had a ticket since 2002 because i learned to obey lol. I know its tough on new drivers the first couple years before you get used to actually stopping at stop signs and not the end of the road or speeding but eventually you will. Do all your speeding on the highway even if your only going 2-3 miles if you can use the highway do it where its legal. And wear your seatbelt.
Be safe out there driver


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Good evening guys I got a email from Uber that I'm not able to drive because of my driving report and I might be removed from Uber because of it. 2 years ago I got 2 speeding tickets one ticket I was going over 5 mph and another ticket mph. Uber requirements for my driving record is basically no DUIs no accidents which I never got into a accident. Also it says the speeding limit has to be over 20 mph. I have other tickets but no reckless driving tickets at all. I do have 10 points on my license. I only got one ticket so far this year. I also have a misdemeanor on my record but it was a conditional discharge that took place 1 year ago. So I just want to know will I be removed because this is my only job and I need it .


Not sure why they allowed you to sign up in the first place with all of those infractions. So much for their focus on safety/security eh.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

@Juggalo9er thanks for the laughs.

EIGHT infractions???? Even for Jersey that's a lot.

Nobody's noticed this? Fictitious plates???










The getaway car always has those. Just sayin'

And I'm already blessed


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

Thank you I appreciate all this advice

QUOTE="Jsaxophone, post: 5208444, member: 129813"]
My advice: Always Hire a Traffic Ticket Attorney. Find a good one and always fight it. Also, get a Radar Detector, Laser Jammer, use Waze, do whatever you can and can afford, and always take the deal where you get no points, even if you pay the fine.

Contrary to most people on here, Speeding has very little to do with how good of a driver you are. I build cars, I have 5 in my driveway, a truck and 2 trailers. I've driven almost every type of vehicle under the sun short of a tractor-trailer, everything from sport bikes, to box trucks, to limos, to a 1989 Countach, and even the latest BMW M cars (Thanks M-Town and Festivals of Speed). I race from time to time, I've taken courses, I drift fairly well, I can back a truck at 20MPH with a trailer attached (ok, maybe not that fast). 100% of people claim they are good drivers, I can prove it on any road course, any free way, or just commuting to work. I do 50,000mi a year, and that's without my part-time Uber thing.

Now, I have been fortunate enough not to have had a ticked in over 3 years, but that's mostly a matter of utilizing technology in my car along with gaining a better sense of vulnerability (not being the lead car, looking in key places, and using faster cars as 'rabbits'). I used to be a magnet for tickets, and the only lesson I have learned is how to avoid cops and how to talk my way out of one.

NOTHING SCARES ME MORE THAN A DRIVER WHO HAS NEVER HAD A SPEEDING TICKET!!! Especially one who brags about it as their #1 qualification for being a "good" driver.

Go on any road trip with a friend or family member of your choice, put your own kids in the passenger seat. Who do you TRUST behind the wheel on a highway where the average vehicle is going 80?
a) The driver who criticizes every driver going faster than them, who does exactly 70MPH in the left lane, because "all lanes have the same speed limit."
b) The driver who is not afraid to go 80 with the rest of traffic and is willing to speed up to pass and get rid of a tractor trailer?

Some people dismiss this as blasphemy, but I 100% believe it as fact: the Solomon Curve:
View attachment 337298


There are 2 reasons for this:
1) Correlation: Drivers who can't keep pace with other traffic have slower reflexes, less spacial awareness, and generally drive like they do because they lack the actual brainpower to manage the heading of a 3,000lb+ metal box. Others might have a pre-conceived anxiety about traffic and fear other drivers. People with less skill and more anxiety tend to get in more crashes.

2) Causation: When I pass other cars, I usually only pass to get near the front of the pack, but no further. Being in the middle or back of a wolfpack is often the most dangerous place to be, since the cars in front of you are more of a danger to your well-being than the cars behind you. I do have eyes in the back of my head, I can 'feel' other cars that are in my cushion of space and I often speed up to avoid being caught in someone else's situation. Slower drivers often get caught up and overcome by wolf-packs, which is a LOT of interaction between faster vehicles and yourself.
[/QUOTE]

My plates were never fake



New2This said:


> @Juggalo9er thanks for the laughs.
> 
> EIGHT infractions???? Even for Jersey that's a lot.
> 
> ...


Okay you done? Cause clearly you ain't helping



nouberipo said:


> Not sure why they allowed you to sign up in the first place with all of those infractions. So much for their focus on safety/security eh.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Sjoseph19 said:


> My plates were never fake


1.

2. The cop seems to think differently.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Sjoseph19 said:


> I do have 10 points on my license


That's why you'll be deactivated. People make mistakes, yes, but you've made a lot in a pretty short amount of time.



Amos69 said:


> The actual current purpose of this board is to dissuade people from driving rideshare not help them become successful


I disagree, I've learned so much from other drivers on this board. Of course there are trolls, it's the internet! But this is a place for learning, advising, warning, and socializing. Not coddling.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> A ticket for going 5 over is kinda petty


It depends where it is.

A ticket for 5 miles over on an interstate can be petty. In a school zone or residential neighborhood maybe not so much.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Sjoseph19 said:


> You guys are all negative. I just asked for simple advice that's it.
> 
> 
> Okay but most of these happened 2 years ago and they're about to be removed


Wait until they are removed, and then try again.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Good evening guys I got a email from Uber that I'm not able to drive because of my driving report and I might be removed from Uber because of it. 2 years ago I got 2 speeding tickets one ticket I was going over 5 mph and another ticket mph. Uber requirements for my driving record is basically no DUIs no accidents which I never got into a accident. Also it says the speeding limit has to be over 20 mph. I have other tickets but no reckless driving tickets at all. I do have 10 points on my license. I only got one ticket so far this year. I also have a misdemeanor on my record but it was a conditional discharge that took place 1 year ago. So I just want to know will I be removed because this is my only job and I need it .


Speeding when doing UBER is a stupid mistake because the quicker you drive the more gas your car takes and the less money your pocket gets man


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

RynoHawk said:


> It depends where it is.
> 
> A ticket for 5 miles over on an interstate can be petty. In a school zone or residential neighborhood maybe not so much.


 It was a interstate



ggrezzi said:


> Speeding when doing UBER is a stupid mistake because the quicker you drive the more gas your car takes and the less money your pocket gets man


Going 5 miles over okay lol



RynoHawk said:


> It depends where it is.
> 
> A ticket for 5 miles over on an interstate can be petty. In a school zone or residential neighborhood maybe not so much.


It was a interstate.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Damn. Nothing I can add to this thread. :whistling:


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Sjoseph19 said:


> It was a interstate
> 
> 
> Going 5 miles over okay lol
> ...


Sometimes an officer will reduce the speed on the citation, thereby lowering the amount of the fine. Did you get a break like that? Or were there other violations he could have cited you for at the time? Writing for five over might have been just to get your attention instead of letting you off with a warning and no citation. But if you were to challenge him in court, he would have those things listed in his notes on his copy of the ticket, letting the court know he cut you a break.
My son is an LEO with thirty years on the job. He gives a lot of people breaks if they have a good attitude and the traffic violation isn't serious, as in nearly causing an accident or blatantly blowing through a stoplight or stop sign.
He won't normally stop a car going five over on the highway unless the driver is committing other violations such as tailgating or unsafe lane changes.
Good luck on improving your driving and avoiding more tickets as these older ones drop off your record over time.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Couple of speeding tickets. Couple of _Misdemeanors. There was that Felony. But the witness didn't show up. And that Prosecutor who had it in for me. And the dirty urine test. And the RICO thing but that went nowhere. So whatcha think? _


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Just looking at your avatar. So when the cop comes up to your car window, do you sing "I'm too sexy for my car"?



Juggalo9er said:


> Agreed.... Officer writing it was probably having a bad day


OP probably argued with the officer, and that's why he wrote the ticket. She argues when she doesn't hear what she wants to hear.


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

Thank you I appreciate it the advice



Older Chauffeur said:


> Sometimes an officer will reduce the speed on the citation, thereby lowering the amount of the fine. Did you get a break like that? Or were there other violations he could have cited you for at the time? Writing for five over might have been just to get your attention instead of letting you off with a warning and no citation. But if you were to challenge him in court, he would have those things listed in his notes on his copy of the ticket, letting the court know he cut you a break.
> My son is an LEO with thirty years on the job. He gives a lot of people breaks if they have a good attitude and the traffic violation isn't serious, as in nearly causing an accident or blatantly blowing through a stoplight or stop sign.
> He won't normally stop a car going five over on the highway unless the driver is committing other violations such as tailgating or unsafe lane changes.
> Good luck on improving your driving and avoiding more tickets as these older ones drop off your record over time.


I didn't argue with the officer . But okay



ZenUber said:


> Just looking at your avatar. So when the cop comes up to your car window, do you sing "I'm too sexy for my car"?
> 
> OP probably argued with the officer, and that's why he wrote the ticket. She argues when she doesn't hear what she wants to hear.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> He's asking another man , not that there's anything wrong with that.


See, my mind didn't even go there (this time!). Well, kinda, but not quite that far. I was thinking SMH for shaking my head...

We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

Okay continue with your day, bye



SuzeCB said:


> See, my mind didn't even go there (this time!). Well, kinda, but not quite that far. I was thinking SMH for shaking my head...
> 
> We now return you to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Okay continue with your day, bye


You're awfully dismissive of people on a public forum. You do know that creating a thread doesn't mean you own it, right?

You're just butt-hurt because you've been called out on your bad driving.

Points are bad. You have 10.

I've been driving for over 30 years and have never had even one. And only one no-point moving violation in that entire time. It's not that difficult, and if it is for someone, they should probably reconsider driving at all, let alone transporting other people.

JMHO.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Good evening guys I got a email from Uber that I'm not able to drive because of my driving report and I might be removed from Uber because of it. 2 years ago I got 2 speeding tickets one ticket I was going over 5 mph and another ticket mph. Uber requirements for my driving record is basically no DUIs no accidents which I never got into a accident. Also it says the speeding limit has to be over 20 mph. I have other tickets but no reckless driving tickets at all. I do have 10 points on my license. I only got one ticket so far this year. I also have a misdemeanor on my record but it was a conditional discharge that took place 1 year ago. So I just want to know will I be removed because this is my only job and I need it .


If you have 10 points on your license no company would hire you.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Jsaxophone said:


> My advice: Always Hire a Traffic Ticket Attorney. Find a good one and always fight it. Also, get a Radar Detector, Laser Jammer, use Waze, do whatever you can and can afford, and always take the deal where you get no points, even if you pay the fine.
> 
> Contrary to most people on here, Speeding has very little to do with how good of a driver you are. I build cars, I have 5 in my driveway, a truck and 2 trailers. I've driven almost every type of vehicle under the sun short of a tractor-trailer, everything from sport bikes, to box trucks, to limos, to a 1989 Countach, and even the latest BMW M cars (Thanks M-Town and Festivals of Speed). I race from time to time, I've taken courses, I drift fairly well, I can back a truck at 20MPH with a trailer attached (ok, maybe not that fast). 100% of people claim they are good drivers, I can prove it on any road course, any free way, or just commuting to work. I do 50,000mi a year, and that's without my part-time Uber thing.
> 
> ...


 Just because you build cars, have a lot of cars, and love to drive cars, doesn't make you a good driver. Maybe if you were a driver instructor, I might consider that good credentials, and proof that you are probably a safe driver. But I wouldn't put my kids in a car with the driver who goes to such great lengths to avoid police and getting tickets. I would simply look for a driver who drove safe enough that he didn't need to take those measures to begin with.

I agree with you that driving with traffic is more important than how fast you are actually going. You don't want to be an obstacle. But the fact that you said "I used to be a magnet for tickets" tells me that you're doing something wrong. Even if you're driving safely, you must be doing something to make the police suspicious. To then call them out, and say that technically you don't deserve a ticket, is playing a child's game. And as such, you still _deserve_ the ticket.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Good evening guys I got a email from Uber that I'm not able to drive because of my driving report and I might be removed from Uber because of it. 2 years ago I got 2 speeding tickets one ticket I was going over 5 mph and another ticket mph. Uber requirements for my driving record is basically no DUIs no accidents which I never got into a accident. Also it says the speeding limit has to be over 20 mph. I have other tickets but no reckless driving tickets at all. I do have 10 points on my license. I only got one ticket so far this year. I also have a misdemeanor on my record but it was a conditional discharge that took place 1 year ago. So I just want to know will I be removed because this is my only job and I need it .


You should consider to clean your driving records. Please learn how.
https://www.wikihow.com/Clean-Your-Driving-Record


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Ah, me thinks we’ve arrived at the root of the OP’s problem. :biggrin:


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Idgaf
> 
> 
> Smd


That's why you got ticketed. That's the best help I have to offer you.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Sjoseph19 said:


> F*** you will idgaf


You're a young lady that should listen to reason, ask yourself would you trust someone to drive your mother or child with a driving record such as yours.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> You're a young lady that should listen to reason, ask yourself would you trust someone to drive your mother or child with a driving record such as yours.


Is she a lady???? With that mouth??? I thought he was a guy. Besides, it says Joseph....


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I wonder if we’ve ever seen the OP on the tv program “LIVE PD.” Seem to be lots of people on that show with a bad attitude and limited vocabulary, causing a lot of bleeping in the audio.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Failure to stop and failure to yield and improper turn are key infractions that will get you booted in a heartbeat.


This has got me a little worried. I have 0 points on my record but just got a ticket for a rolling stop at a stop sign. I already used my traffic school option in the last 18 months. ?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Sjoseph19 said:


> You didn't help me at all
> 
> 
> I'm not about to keep explaining myself like I said SMD
> ...


 Because the help you want isn't really going to help you, it's only going to enable you. At this point, only YOU can help YOURSELF by trying to understand what the people here are trying to tell you. You just need to be truly open minded, and try to read between the lines on the posts that you think are offensive to you. Sometimes your friends will tell you what you want to hear, and only your enemies will tell you the truth. I know, It's a jagged little pill to swallow. But if you can figure it out, it will change your life in more ways than you can imagine. You'll be looking at rideshare in the rearview mirror.


----------



## Sjoseph19 (Jul 19, 2019)

K thanks enjoy your life


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Good evening guys I got a email from Uber that I'm not able to drive because of my driving report and I might be removed from Uber because of it. 2 years ago I got 2 speeding tickets one ticket I was going over 5 mph and another ticket mph. Uber requirements for my driving record is basically no DUIs no accidents which I never got into a accident. Also it says the speeding limit has to be over 20 mph. I have other tickets but no reckless driving tickets at all. I do have 10 points on my license. I only got one ticket so far this year. I also have a misdemeanor on my record but it was a conditional discharge that took place 1 year ago. So I just want to know will I be removed because this is my only job and I need it .


It's out of your hands, they may deactivate, they may not. My guess is (based on no personal experience with the situation) they'll probably deactivate you. If this kind of gig work is your best earning option, I'd recommend checking into what grocery and/or food delivery options are available in your area (Doordash, Grubhub, Postmates, Instacart, Shipt, etc.). The $ isn't necessarily as good as rideshare can be (in my experience), but they're an awful lot more relaxed about driving records (and car condition) because you're not carrying passengers.


----------



## Acheese11 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> This has got me a little worried. I have 0 points on my record but just got a ticket for a rolling stop at a stop sign. I already used my traffic school option in the last 18 months. ?


go to court, that was my biggest mistake, I just paid my tickets and moved on


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

Sjoseph19 said:


> Basi


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

If you have 10 points. Stop driving for Uber. I have family on the road.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

10 points.... That's past hockey territory... We're into football now


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Ping.Me.More said:


> View attachment 337388


----------

